# R.I.P. MY SWEET ANGEL-Killed by a horse transporter!



## MY SWEET ANGEL

Please be aware of TDS Horse Transport out of Virginia. Hired to transport my special needs Gypsy Cobb (she had three legs) to Wyoming from Michigan. He forgot to secure the back doors of the semi he was hauling her in and my sweet baby girl fell out the back. He didnt know it for 80 miles later when a motorist stopped him to tell him his back doors were open. He failed to call me for 24 hours after she was killed. He has yet to apologize or show any remorse. She was killed one month ago (July 4,2011) today and the pain is not subsiding. She was only 2 years old and had such a tragic start to life. She did not deserve the tragic ending she got. Anthony Stout said it was an accident. I say it was gross negligence on his part. Denette  Her youtube video is THREE LEGGED ANGEL - ANGELS JOURNEY


----------



## Zimpatico

I am so, so very sorry for you loss. That's absolutely tragic. I can't even imagine the pain you must be feeling.

I really wish there was an "Angie's List" for the horse industry. You can find reviews on almost any other business by googling or through the BBB. But, it seems that so many people fear being blasted when sharing negative experiences with providers of horse services. We want references and reviews on child care services, why is it so taboo to have reviews on horse services?


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I commented on your youtube video. I have a Gypsy X Haflinger named Angel as well. I actually posted your video and story on here. So sorry for your lose : (


----------



## bubba13

Absolutely. When I sent in a _BBB report_ about a shipping company which had beat the ever-living-hell out of a horse, they called and threatened me with a lawsuit. Even though everything I said was 100% accurate, with two eyewitnesses to back it up, and the horrific abuse was undeniable.


----------



## Speed Racer

I'm sorry for your loss. TDS has a very* bad* reputation.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I am sorry for the OP's loss.


----------



## corinowalk

So sorry for your loss. Transport is a tricky thing. The popular haulers are cheap and quick. Not always the safest.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Here is her video. 

Here is my post: 
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/poor-baby-93206/


----------



## Mocha26

OP, so sorry for your loss. ):
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SEAmom

I am so sorry for your loss. That's terrible what happened. No owner or animal should have to go through that. So very sad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88

So sorry for your loss. It doesn't matter if they were the cheapest or most expensive, more expensive won't always ensure your horse arrives safely.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

She had a good life while she was with you, OP.


----------



## rlcarnes

I am truly sorry for the loss that you must be feeling. The video that was posted really made me cry  But thanks to people like you and your family at least she had what could probably be considered the best two years of any horses life  On a side note I love how she and the tan colored dog matched- with the same leg missing  Again I am truly sorry and just remember that she did touch many lives while she was still with us and you can never lose that.


----------



## rlcarnes

I think that you really need to get the law involved as this was _*100% *_preventable. Its not like she got lose and got hit- he left the doors open. I would contact a lawyer and a good one too Call Sam  or as much as I detest him Jeffery Feiger (sp?) loves cases like this and would probably win. I hope you find some kind of closure and peace with this situation. I again am truly sorry for your loss. RIP Angel :'''(


----------



## rodeoqueen77

O MY GOSH!! thats so terrible i am so sooo sorry about that wow crazy!!!!


----------



## Zimpatico

Personally, I appreciate anyone who cares enough about everyone else's horses to pass along this information to make sure it doesn't happen again. We hope you stay!!


----------



## Hukassa

To the OP, I'm so, so very sorry of your loss. She was a beautiful little horse, mind and body I saw from the video, and for her life to end with such a tragedy is absolutely horrible. My thoughts and heart go out to you.


----------



## ilovemyquarter

I am so so so so so sorry!! I recently lost a baby of my own and I cant imagine how you feel, once again i am sorry!!


----------



## MsKibibi

This is such a sad story. I'm sorry for your loss OP. You made the best decision you could with the information you had at the time. The video broke my heart yet it was also amazing to see Angel go about her life despite only having 3 legs. (((HUGS)))


----------



## churumbeque

To the OP, You can post your story on a site called Rip off report and when peopl do a search on the company that report comes up.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I am so sorry this happened to your horse. I am so sorry this happened to you. Sleep well if you can. Don't beat yourself up over this. You did, as we all do, what we think is best.


----------



## Mike_User

I'm very sorry for your loss, OP. 

A somewhat heated discussion about the folly of not researching a company's reputation before using the company has been removed from this thread. It is, however, an important subject, and a general discussion about it would be welcomed if started in an appropriate place.

Please remember that members who start threads in our _memorials_ forum are already obviously grieving about losing a horse they loved. Unless an OP posts about a reasonably foreseeable/easily preventable death that results from her negligence, to which critical replies are arguably reasonable, members should reply with the same consideration and tact they'd appreciate if the thread were about a horse of their own dying, e.g.,



> There are many accounts of incidents with this company online. That's why it's so important that people do as much research as possible about a company before using them.


as opposed to



> Had you done your research before letting the horse go with them, she might still be with you.


Thank you for keeping the Horse Forum a safe place to discuss and grieve for the loss of a beloved horse.


----------



## Gypsy Vanner

I am so sorry for your loss. People really have to pay more attention. RIP Angel.


----------



## Katesrider011

So sorry for your loss, and the insensitivity of the transporter.


----------



## GarlicBread

So sorry to hear about your loss...such a beautiful little girl. RIP Angel.


----------



## Saddlebag

I hope you have filed a lawsuit. The court may even charge the company with failing to secure a load (very serious charge here), animal cruelty, etc.


----------



## redape49

This made me cry ='( I can't imagine how you must be feeling. Inbox me if you need to talk to someone. Many hugs :hug:


----------



## breezystar

I am so sorry! That is awful.... I seriously have tears in my eyes right now. :'( I am soooooo sorry! She was beautiful.... lovely video.


----------



## tbstorm

im so sorry for your loss, she was teken too soon, but i know she touched my heart and others on the forum. She looks like she was an amazing girl. I will do my part to spread the word where i can about the company. Angel was loved and well taken care of and i know she touched the hearts of a lot of people. She was taken too soon and unfairly, remember all the great parts please dont concentrate too much on the accident. ~(((hugs)))~


----------



## Dreamer1215

_I am so sorry for you your loss, as well. Angel was a beautiful...well...appropriately named, Angel! Her video made me smile over and over, what an inspiration! _

_How she died was a horrible, horrible thing, and it should have NEVER have happened. (I DO hope you have contacted an attorney in all of this, there is serious charges to be faced!) And she should have had longer with you, but those 2 years were filled with *plenty* of love and warmth - anyone watching that video can see that. And anyone can see the lives she touched while she was here, and still does! She was loved, and I know she passed that love back to you. RIP beautiful Angel. _


----------



## redape49

Dreamer1215 said:


> _I am so sorry for you your loss, as well. Angel was a beautiful...well...appropriately named, Angel! Her video made me smile over and over, what an inspiration! _
> 
> _How she died was a horrible, horrible thing, and it should have NEVER have happened. (I DO hope you have contacted an attorney in all of this, there is serious charges to be faced!) And she should have had longer with you, but those 2 years were filled with *plenty* of love and warmth - anyone watching that video can see that. And anyone can see the lives she touched while she was here, and still does! She was loved, and I know she passed that love back to you. RIP beautiful Angel. _




Very well put dreamer.


----------

